# Linux für alte Rechner



## DJPX (17. Dezember 2017)

*Linux für alte Rechner*

Welches Linux kann man gut auch auf alten PCs verwenden,  welche Distribution würdet ihr empfehlen?

Bisher habe ich Debian 9 am laufen was auch ganz gut funktioniert.

Was ich zur Verfügung habe:
2xE6600, E8300,  Pentium 4 mit 3,20 GHz (Single Core)
diverse 775 Mainboard mit einem 9xx Chipsatz und DDR2 RAm Support und PCe 2 Unterstützung
DDR2 RAM 5x1GB mit diverser Taktung
Festplatten mit verschiedener Kaperzietät (SATA 2) und USB-Sticks
Ein paar ältere Grafikkarten (PCIe 2) (512 MB, 256 MB)
Netzteile 300 Watt und 350 Watt.

Hat vielleicht jemand Ideen welche Distributionen man auch mal verwenden/ausprobieren könnte bzw welche besonderst Ressourcen-effizient sind?

MfG DJPX


----------



## Gimmick (17. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Linux für alte Rechner*

Übliche Distris mit sparsamem Desktop verwenden.
Z.B. Ubuntu mit XFCE, also Xubuntu.


----------



## rabe08 (17. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Linux für alte Rechner*

Die Distrikt ist mehr oder weniger egal. Auf dein Debian einfach LXDE oder XFCE und gut ist. GNOME ist da deutlich ressourcenhungriger. Ubuntu am sich ist Debian, macht aber ein paar Sachen anders, z.B. Option Wayland statt X.

Wenn du was ganz anderes probieren willst:

GhostBSD, um mal in die BSD-Welt zu schnuppern
Scientific-Linux, schlanke Distri auf Redhead-Basis
Kali-Linux, die Hacker-Distri. Debian als Roling Release 

Darauf achten, ob i386 oder AMD64 läuft, dein P4 dürfte i386 brauchen.

Ich habe alle o.g., und noch mehr auf meinem C2D-Notebook als VMs laufen, Debian Alm das Host-System. Läuft alles problemlos, sogar gleich gleichzeitig.


----------



## DJPX (17. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Linux für alte Rechner*

Xubuntu habe ich auch mal kurz angeschaut aber ich habe damit noch nicht so viel gemacht. genauso wie mit Ubuntu. Mit Linux Mint habe ich auch schon gearbeitet. Dies ist alles Debian basiert mich würden auch andere Richtungen interessieren wie Slackware aber dort kenne ich mich noch nicht aus.

Kubuntu finde ich nicht ganz so toll (verwenden wir in der Hochschule zusammen mit einem Rashberry PI Projekt) vielleicht liegt es auch daran, das es dort  in der VM dort läuft. Zumindest macht es immer wieder Probleme. Das hatte aber glaube ich Plasma.

Wie ist Puppy Linux lohnt sich so was aus zuprobieren?

Ich werde mir auf jeden fall auch noch mal Xubuntu anschauen

Diese Distributionen (GhostBSD ,Scientific-Linux,Kali-Linux) hören sich interessant an.
Aber darf ich Kali-Linux überhaupt in Deutschland verwenden oder nicht? (Wegen den Tools, welches dieses OS mit sich bringt)
Mac Systeme basieren auch auf BSD oder? 
Scientific-Linux ist auch eine Interessante wahl, ist es dort auch möglich Debain Programme zu installieren oder gibt es dort ein anderes Paketsystem

MfG DJPX


----------



## rabe08 (18. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Linux für alte Rechner*

Natürlich darfst du Kali benutzen. Es kommt darauf an, was du damit machst. Es ist ein Security-Tool. Wenn du mal rein schnuppern willst, empfiehlt sich das Metasploit-Kompendium als Begleitliteratur. Gibt es kostenlos und legal im Netz. Davon abgesehen ist es immer eine dumme Idee, seine frisch erworbenen rudimentären H4xx0r-Skills in der freien Wildbahn auszuprobieren.

Scientific-Linux benutzt yum als Paketmanager. Das ist genau der Grund, warum man sein gewohntes Biotop mal verlassen sollte. Man muss in jedem Biotop klar kommen. 

MacOS basiert auf BSD, Apple hat natürlich viel dran gedengelt.


----------



## DJPX (19. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Linux für alte Rechner*

Ich habe auch mal mit Fedora gearbeitet das hatte auch yum als Paketmanager verwendet. Ich habe aber hauptsächlich mit Servern gearbeitet, also ohne Grafische Oberfläche .

Ich habe angefangen mich ein bisschen in Kali einzulesen, da es für mich später wahrscheinlich sehr nützlich sein wird, da ich später mal in die Sicherheitstechnik gehen möchte. Vielen das du mich auf diese Distribution aufmerksam gemacht hast. Die anderen OS werde ich mir natürlich auch noch anschauen .


----------



## Arkintosz (27. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Linux für alte Rechner*

Du kannst natürlich auch openSUSE benutzen. Der bedeutendste Unterschied ist, dass man über das Terminal nicht mit *apt update && apt upgrade* bzw. *apt install* bzw. *apt remove* arbeitet, sondern dementsprechend mit *zypper dup* und *zypper in*, bzw. *zypper rm*. Der Rest ist fast gleich - einfach mal openSUSE Leap installieren. Als rudimentäre Oberfläche kann man bei der manuellen Paketauswahl während der Installation nur den X-Server auswählen, wenn man möchte -> dann steht einem standardmäßig der einfache Fenstermanager IceWM zur Verfügung. Man kann zum Beispiel natürlich auch LXDE mit dem Befehl *zypper se -s -t pattern lxde* nachträglich installieren und vor dem Einloggen statt IceWM wählen. Auch ein anderer Desktopmanager lässt sich nachinstallieren, beispielsweise per Befehl *zypper in lightdm*

Zu beachten ist nur, falls man H.264-Videos abspielen möchte, dass man das Packman-Repository hinzufügt und dann z.B. mittels *zypper in vlc* dafür sorgt, dass der Codec installiert wird. (Natürlich geht es auch ohne VLC zu installieren, aber so ist es am einfachsten )


----------

